# New to the site



## 78ths (Mar 22, 2009)

Hi everyone
I am not new to railroading and am relatively new to the site. Will spend many hours when time allows to go through many of the posts. In currently only model in two scales :
The primary being 7/8n2  (1:13.7) and the other 1:5 scale  (2 foot on 4.75" track and 3 foot on 7.25" track).    I have modeled in all the scales over the years and love
7/8ths more than any other although I find myself constantly resisting the urge to build in Gn15. There is something really appealing about scratch building everything from 
rollingstock to buildings and figures. There are days when I wish I had picked a more conventional scale as doing everything from scratch can be at times a long commitment 
and has its frustrations. Luckily when one strives to finish the project the rewards are great. I will post a lot of my completed projects as time allows, currently trying to get a lot
done for an upcoming Narrow Gauge show in schomberg ontario. 
cheers Ferd


----------



## Dougald (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome aboard Ferd ... and I as well as many others on this board would love to see pics of your work

Regards ... Doug


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Hello Ferd, 

Nice to see another Canuk on this forum... We do have a lot to offer here. Welcome. 

My favorite topic is "Frost heave" .... 


The lads in the south think that I'm having issues with icing and frosting of my drinks. 

LOL


gg


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Pleased to meet you, Ferd!


Wow, you do *large *scale


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Ferd, you scale BIG stuff. On 45mm or gauge 1 track? 

Would you happen to have a compartive photo of say a 1:29 or 1:32 beside your 7/8 big scale. I need a point of reference. 


Sorry, not too familiar with your end of modelling ! 


Opportunity to learn. 

thanks


gg


----------



## 78ths (Mar 22, 2009)

Hi GG


The only gauge one 1/32 or 1/24 items I have are a couple of figures, I can photograph them beside one of the 7/8ths figures and that will give  you a good idea of size. Most of the locomotives that get built in 7/8ths are small industrial critters for 45mm track they are either two foot gauge or 600mm gauge prototypes. On 32mm track 18" guage prototypes are modeled.  Once my DHR B unit is completed, I will focus on the SR&RL #23 and the NGG16 Garrat both of which are very large. The SR&RL#23 is battery RC the garrat will be live steam. The DHR engines I am building (different eras) will be - battery RC highly detailed, live steam and coal fired live steam. 


 
To more directly answer your question here is a link that has a great size chart :


http://gold.mylargescale.com/scottychaos/Large-scale-scales2.gif     


Will post the pic of the figures as soon as I can.
cheers Ferd


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

yes I have that chart and thanks for the perspective. 

So my read would be that 7/8 is "physically" smaller on a 45 mm model track yes? 

I, like others are easily confused. Look forward to further input. 


Regards, 

gg


----------



## 78ths (Mar 22, 2009)

Hi gg


In real life the engines are physically smaller yet  on G scale track the engines are considerably larger. The shay conversion for example would not fit through any G scale bridge or tunnel. The weight of the engine also de-gauged Pete's hand laid track in one of the tight corners (2.5" radius).  What tends to happen is that most of the engines built in 7/8ths are based on existing 16mm or  1/24 scale chassis. This can and does work however you end up building the smallest of the real life engines that ran. ie. Hunslet quarry engines etc...  these were incredibly small engines in real life. Even the maine Forneys barely have room on the cab floor for two people, it is so tight the engineer spends a lot of time hanging out the window just to stay cool. This same tiny engine built in 7/8ths scale measures close to ten inches high and almost 30 inches long. The engines also tend to weigh a lot more as every detail is considerably larger. This may help you picture it better, a 1/32 scale engine built in 7/8ths scale would run on 4.75" gauge track and would easily pull 10 -15 adults depending on the size of the original.   


This may help here is a photo of maine rolling stock (2 foot gauge) built in 7/8ths scale to run on G gauge  track.  The large boxcar is also built in 7/8ths scale and is a model of a mainline boxcar - hope this helps


cheers Ferd


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

WOW.... 

I am currently 45MM and 1:32

I have a place in north Quebec ( south of Mont Tremblant) that needs this bigger stuff... 


More please and I need to educate myself. 

Thanks for the photo. Worth a million words. 


gg


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

WELCOM TO MLS from THE NEW RIVER & WESTERN RAIL ROAD NEW RIVER AZ.

Thanks for posting the pictures. That is very interesting concept


----------



## Engineercub (Oct 18, 2008)

Welcome to MLS Ferd ^^ Nice to meet ya! 

-Will


----------

